# network timeout setting?



## evildan (Mar 10, 2003)

This "problem" happens to me about twice a day at work and a few times at home, so I think it worthy of a thread here.

When I'm on my machine (OSX 10.2.3 of course) and connected to another machine over the LAN. If that machine I'm connected to happens to crash, or go to sleep, my machine is stuck in limbo for about 230 seconds. I can't do anything, except look at the spinning beach ball.

This only happens, if I attempt to move, unmount or access the lost machine. So I get the added pleasure of being the individual who initiates the spinning ball.

Of course, there's no way for me to know if the machine has crashed, since it's very often in another room, and possibly being used by someone else.

So, as the title of this thread implies, is there a way for me to cut that 230 seconds down to maybe 30 or 40 seconds? I realize my machine hasn't crashed, it's just stalled. 

This always seems to occur when I'm trying to get out of work, or I have somewhere to go, etc... so 30 seconds is a bit more of an acceptable waiting time.

Does anyone know where I can adjust this setting-- assuming it is a setting?


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 10, 2003)

I second that. I've had SAMBA and AFP do that to me.

Doug


----------



## bobw (Mar 11, 2003)

Moving to Network


----------



## evildan (Mar 11, 2003)

thanks bob, I'm a dork!


----------



## Crusty (Mar 17, 2003)

I too am having this prob when connected to a machine running 8.1 akkkk...
its gotten to the point where i just turned appleshare off completely and use the email for file transfer... anybody got any ideas on the fix for this one


----------

